# Do you think date palms would grow in Georgia?



## smilodonfatalis (Aug 2, 2013)

I was actually looking for a fig tree. I had a great productive fig tree, but it was removed when I had to have a new drain field for my septic tank installed.

I replaced it with a cutting, but that one is growing slowly and isn't really doing very well.

So I looked through this catalogue https://www.willisorchards.com/

and much to my surprise found they have date palms for sale. I live in the northern part of zone 8 which is considered an area where date palms can grow.

I doubt a date palm could grow in Georgia. Aren't they susceptible to frost?

I've purchased fruit trees from this catalogue before. A peach they claimed was a white peach that ripened in August turned out to be a yellow peach that ripened in June. It keeps dying back too, though the mulberry and black muscadine I purchased from them are still alive, the former growing like crazy.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I would say no. Date palms can tolerate frost, but not freezing temperatures significantly below 32F. I'm supposed to be in zone 8 here in the Sierra foothills, but my plants tell me I'm in zone 6, and the date palms I planted all froze. So did Carob. Additionally, you need really hot (100+) dry weather in summer to get the fruit to mature.

BTW, I would not pay money for an experiment like this. You can sprout date pits easily. Just buy some regular dried dates that are unpitted, wash the pits, and then soak them in clean water for 2-3 weeks, changing the water daily.

After the lengthy soak period, you will see the tip of a roothair poking out the side of the pit, not the end. That's when you plant it in soil. Date palms are either male or female, not both, so you might need on average 4-5 trees to statistically guarranty you have both males and females.


----------



## Amadioranch (Jun 18, 2011)

They might grow but getting edible fruit off them in your humid area is highly unlikely. Phoenix tried to have a industry in date palms 100 years ago but they found we have too much humidity in August (the humidity causes rots in the fruit). And Phoenix doesnt have much humidity....ever. They are mainly grown down on the California/Arizona border near Yuma. Very very dry place.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

www.raintreenursery.com petite negri fig. Ditto on the date- too humid


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I planted a Sylvester Palm a couple of years ago and it did not make it. It got down to 1Â° here and it died. I have read that if they are larger, they may make it. I know a lady a few miles from me that has Windmill Palms and they looked rough after that cold temp but they made it. They are mature trees. I am in GA, zone 7B


----------



## smilodonfatalis (Aug 2, 2013)

MichaelK! said:


> I would say no. Date palms can tolerate frost, but not freezing temperatures significantly below 32F. I'm supposed to be in zone 8 here in the Sierra foothills, but my plants tell me I'm in zone 6, and the date palms I planted all froze. So did Carob. Additionally, you need really hot (100+) dry weather in summer to get the fruit to mature.
> 
> BTW, I would not pay money for an experiment like this. You can sprout date pits easily. Just buy some regular dried dates that are unpitted, wash the pits, and then soak them in clean water for 2-3 weeks, changing the water daily.
> 
> After the lengthy soak period, you will see the tip of a roothair poking out the side of the pit, not the end. That's when you plant it in soil. Date palms are either male or female, not both, so you might need on average 4-5 trees to statistically guarranty you have both males and females.


A long time ago, before I knew anything about gardening, I germinated some date seeds from dried dates. I had about 20 come up in the same pot, but I didn't know how to continue the experiment...they got pot bound and died.


----------

